# resilience = ανθεκτικότητα, προσαρμοστικότητα, επανατακτικότητα



## MAKIS (Jun 16, 2013)

Ποιος είναι ο όρος που αποδίδει τον όρο resilience

About Resilience.org
Resilience.org is both an information clearinghouse and a network of action-oriented groups. Our focus is on building community resilience in a world of multiple emerging challenges: the decline of cheap energy, the depletion of critical resources like water, complex environmental crises like climate change and biodiversity loss, and the social and economic issues which are linked to these. We like to think of the site as a community library with space to read and think, but also as a vibrant café in which to meet people, discuss ideas and projects, and pick up and share tips on how to build the resilience of your community, your household, or yourself.

What is Resilience?
Resilience is a rich and complex concept. It has roots in systems theory, and it has a variety of interpretations and applications including for ecosystems management, disaster preparedness, and even community planning. Our interpretation is based on the work of the Resilience Alliance, the leading scholarly body working on the resilience of social-ecological systems. In that field, resilience is commonly defined as the capacity of a system to absorb disturbance and re-organize while undergoing change so as to still retain essentially the same function, structure, identity, and feedbacks.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 16, 2013)

Προσαρμοστικότητα; Ευελιξία;


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2013)

_Ανθεκτικότητα_ είναι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται - π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Ετυμολογικά, είναι η ικανότητα για αναπήδηση και έχει γίνει η ικανότητα για γρήγορη ανάκαμψη. Είναι εντέλει η *ανθεκτικότητα* που αποκτιέται με την *προσαρμοστικότητα*. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι, για να αποδώσουν τον όρο, κάποιοι επιλέγουν την τελική ιδιότητα (_ανθεκτικότητα_) και κάποιοι άλλοι επιλέγουν την ιδιότητα με την οποία κερδίζεται η ανθεκτικότητα (προσαρμοστικότητα).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Από το Ορόγραμμα 124:

*resilience, resiliency -> επανατακτικότητα*

Στο ερώτημα της κας Μαρίας Αλεμπάκη, διδάκτορος αγροτικής οικονομίας ΑΠΘ, για την ελληνική απόδοση του όρου _resilience _με την έννοια «ικανότητα ενός κοινωνικοοικονομικού συστήματος να αντιστέκεται σε μεταβολές και να απορροφά κραδασμούς, διατηρώντας σταθερές τις βασικές λειτουργίες, τη δομή και την ταυτότητά του», αν θα αποδοθεί ως _ανθεκτικότητα _ή _ελαστική ανθεκτικότητα_, ακολουθήθηκε το παρακάτω σκεπτικό.

Ας δούμε τους ορισμούς της έννοιας «resilience/resiliency» από ένα έγκυρο αγγλοαγγλικό λεξικό (Webster’s):resilience. n.
1. the power or ability to return to the original form, position, etc., after being bent, compressed, or stretched; elasticity.
2. ability to recover readily from illness, depression, adversity, or the like; buoyancy.
Also, resiliency.
[1620–30; < L resili(ens), prp. of resilire to spring back, rebound (see RESILIENT) + -ENCE]​
Στην τεχνική ορολογία, η έννοια «resilience/resiliency» αποδίδεται με τους όρους _επανατακτικότητα _και _ελαστικότητα _και κατά προτίμηση με τον πρώτο από αυτούς, δεδομένου ότι με τον δεύτερο όρο αποδίδεται κατ’ αποκλειστικότητα η έννοια «elasticity», ενώ οι όροι _αντοχή_, _ανθεκτικότητα _αποδίδουν αντίστοιχα τις έννοιες «strength» και «endurance» που είναι έννοιες διαφορετικές από τις προηγούμενες.

Καταρχάς, λοιπόν, σε ό,τι αφορά την τεχνική γλώσσα, ένα μηχανικό σύστημα π.χ. μπορεί να είναι πολύ _ανθεκτικό_, αλλά όχι πολύ _επανατακτικό/ελαστικό_. Ως απλοϊκό παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί η περίπτωση ενός άρβυλου και ενός ελαστικού παπουτσιού. Στην περίπτωση αυτή πρόκειται σαφώς για _ελαστικότητα _(στην κυριολεξία).

Σε ένα πιο πολύπλοκο σύστημα (π.χ. ηλεκτρομηχανικό) αποδίδει περισσότερο ο όρος _επανατακτικότητα _διότι μια μεταβολή που υφίσταται το σύστημα είναι πιο περίπλοκη και δεν είναι απλώς μια ελαστική παραμόρφωση (μπορεί να μεταβάλλονται π.χ. περισσότερες της μιάς παράμετροι: μηχανικές, ηλεκτρικές κ.ά.). Το σύστημα υφίσταται μεν την μεταβολή λόγω του εξωτερικού αιτίου, όταν όμως πάψει να ενεργεί το αίτιο, τότε το σύστημα επανατάσσεται (επανέρχονται στις κανονικές τιμές τους οι παράμετροι που είχαν μεταβληθεί).

Από το Μεγάλο Λεξικό του Δ. Δημητράκου:επανατάσσω· _νεώτ_. τάσσω τι εκ νέου, επαναφέρω εις την τάξιν αυτού | ιατρ. επαναφέρω εις την θέσιν του εξαρθρωθέν μέλος του σώματος.​
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο αντιμετωπίζει την έννοια και η ψυχολογία, προκειμένου για την resilience του εγκεφάλου όπου και εκεί χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος _επανατακτικότητα_, όπως π.χ. στο άρθρο αυτό: http://antikleidi.com/2012/08/20/happiness/.

Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένος όρος για την περίπτωση της resilience ενός κοινωνικοοικονομικού συστήματος, της οποίας στην αρχή ο ορισμός, προτείνεται να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος _ανθεκτικότητα _(ούτε και ο ανοικονόμητος όρος _ελαστική ανθεκτικότητα_) αλλά να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος _επανατακτικότητα_.

Και επειδή αντιπροτάθηκε ο όρος _επανάταξη _τονίστηκε ότι ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα:

Η resilience είναι ιδιότητα/ικανότητα να γίνεται επανάταξη μετά από κάποια μεταβολή, δεν είναι η ίδια η επανάταξη. Αυτό ακριβώς δηλώνεται με την κατάληξη -_ότητα_.

Τόσο ο ορισμός που δώσατε όσο και ο γενικός ορισμός (π.χ. από το Webster’s) της resilience αναφέρει σαφώς ότι πρόκειται για ικανότητα.

Σύμφωνα με το ορισμό, η επανάταξη είναι η recovery ή η επιστροφή στην αρχική μορφή (σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω ορισμό του Webster’s) από την μεταβολή, αφού πάψει να υπάρχει το αίτιο. Ώστε:*resilience, resiliency -> επανατακτικότητα*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2014)

Μια απορία: γιατί επ-ανάταξη και όχι απλώς ανάταξη (γνωστός και οικείος όρος που αποδίδει ακριβώς την επαναφορά στην πρότερη κατάσταση), ανατακτικότητα κ.λπ.;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Εεμ, θα πρέπεις να ρωτήσεις την ΕΛΕΤΟ — εγώ απλώς αντέγραψα την ανακοίνωσή τους. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2014)

Μου αρέσει και την έβαλα στον τίτλο. Έβαλα πρώτα τις πιο συνηθισμένες αποδόσεις και ας μη θεωρούνται ακριβείς.


----------



## anef (Mar 24, 2014)

Συγνώμη που επανέρχομαι καθυστερημένα, να διευκρινίσω απλώς ότι όταν έλεγα παραπάνω ότι χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος _ανθεκτικότητα_ εννοούσα στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες (έχοντας υπόψη μου κυρίως την ψυχολογία, αν και τον έχω συναντήσει και αλλού τον όρο).



> Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένος όρος για την περίπτωση της resilience ενός κοινωνικοοικονομικού συστήματος, της οποίας στην αρχή ο ορισμός, προτείνεται να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος ανθεκτικότητα (ούτε και ο ανοικονόμητος όρος ελαστική ανθεκτικότητα) αλλά να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος επανατακτικότητα.



Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο ορισμός του «μη καθιερωμένου όρου», πάντως ο όρος (ψυχική) ανθεκτικότητα υπάρχει σε λεξικά (π.χ. Λεξικό Ψυχολογίας των Χουντουμάδη-Πατεράκη, Εκδ. Τόπος) και σε τίτλους επιστημονικών βιβλίων, και χρησιμοποιείται συχνά από ψυχολόγους και μη.

Επιπλέον, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει έμφαση στην «επιστροφή» σε κάποια πρότερη κανονική κατάσταση, αλλά μόνο στην αντοχή που επιδεικνύει κάποιος (είναι νομίζω φανερό αν μιλήσουμε για resilience μιας μειονότητας, π.χ. των Ρομά - δεν υπάρχει εκεί αναγκαστικά κάποια επαναφορά ή επιστροφή σε κάτι).


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

anef said:


> Επιπλέον, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει έμφαση στην «επιστροφή» σε κάποια πρότερη κανονική κατάσταση, αλλά μόνο στην αντοχή που επιδεικνύει κάποιος (είναι νομίζω φανερό αν μιλήσουμε για resilience μιας μειονότητας, π.χ. των Ρομά - δεν υπάρχει εκεί αναγκαστικά κάποια επαναφορά ή επιστροφή σε κάτι).


Σωστό, αλλά θα βρεις ελάχιστα λεξικά που έχουν συμπεριλάβει αυτή τη σημασία — που δεν περιλαμβάνει επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα, παρά μόνο προσαρμογή σε νέες συνθήκες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2014)

Κοιτάζω ξανά τον τίτλο, κάτι δεν μου αρέσει σε αυτή την επ-ανα-τακτικό-τητα. Σκέφτομαι «μα το είπες, ήδη, δεν σου αρέσει το αρχικό "επί"». Και μετά συνειδητοποιώ ότι μάλλον θα αρκούσε η (επ)ανατακτότητα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Σκέψεις:

Πρέπει να βρούμε σύμβολο που να συμβολίζει ορολογικές προτάσεις που φιλοξενούνται στους τίτλους.

Αυτός που ανατάσσεται είναι _ανατάξιμος_ (_reducible_)· και _αναταξιμότητα_ είναι η _reducibility_.

Η _επανατακτικότητα_ βασίζεται στη χρήση τού _επανατακτικός_ στα _επανατακτικά ελατήρια_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2014)

επανατακτικό ελατήριο ή επανατατικό ελατήριο (που ξανατεντώνεται), εννοείς;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Δεν εννοούσα τίποτα. Απλώς πήρα το παρακάτω _επανατακτικό_ και το έβαλα στο Google και μου βγήκαν μόνο ελατήρια. :) 



Ορόγραμμα said:


> Καταρχάς, λοιπόν, σε ό,τι αφορά την τεχνική γλώσσα, ένα μηχανικό σύστημα π.χ. μπορεί να είναι πολύ _ανθεκτικό_, αλλά όχι πολύ _επανατακτικό/ελαστικό_. Ως απλοϊκό παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί η περίπτωση ενός άρβυλου και ενός ελαστικού παπουτσιού. Στην περίπτωση αυτή πρόκειται σαφώς για _ελαστικότητα _(στην κυριολεξία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2014)

Άρα, υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο στραβοκλοτσιάς και φάουλ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Αν λοιπόν θέλουν τη σχέση με το recoil spring, που ξανατεντώνεται και επανέρχεται στο αρχικό του μήκος όταν το συμπιέσεις, τότε ναι, έχουμε _επανατατικός_ (από _επί + ανά + τείνω_) και _επανατατικότητα_.

Αυτό διαφέρει από την _αναταξιμότητα_ (από το _ανατάσσω_).


----------



## Mariale21 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Resilience is resilience*

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα,

Έπειτα από ερώτημα που υπέβαλα στην ΕΛΕΤΟ, χρησιμοποιώ πλέον τον όρο 'επανατακτικότητα' όταν αποδίδω στα ελληνικά το resilience. 

Ωστόσο, αν και ομολογουμένως η επανατακτικότητα αποδίδει πληρέστερα την έννοια του resilience σε σχέση με τους όρους 'ανθεκτικότητα' ή 'προσαρμοστικότητα', στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, το resilience δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα return to normality (Davoudi, 2012), ούτε επιστροφή σε ένα σημείο ισορροπίας. Η σύγχρονη προσέγγιση του resilience (evolutionary or creative), αφορά στη δυνατότητα των συστημάτων να 'επαναδημιουργηθούν', προκειμένου να προσαρμοστούν επιτυχώς σε ένα διαρκώς εξελισσόμενο περιβάλλον. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η επανατακτικότητα δεν αποδίδει σωστά το νόημα του όρου.


----------



## stathis (Feb 1, 2016)

Το resilience χρησιμοποιείται συχνά και σε κοινοτικά κείμενα στο πλαίσιο της παροχής βοήθειας σε τρίτες χώρες, και περιγράφεται ως εξής:

*Resilience is the ability of an individual, a household, a community, a country or a region to withstand, cope, adapt, and quickly recover from stresses and shocks such as violence, conflict, drought and other natural disasters without compromising long-term development.*
Resilience can be built at various levels. For example, the resilience of communities to future disasters can be boosted through programmes that assist the poorest households before a crisis such as a poor harvest occurs by providing a safety net, for example with cash transfers during the period of the year when their reserves of money and food are lowest.
Another example of resilience-building are prevention and preparedness projects such as early warning systems or disaster insurance, which help local communities face the threats caused by hurricanes and violent storms during the rainy season, or unpredictable events such as earthquakes.
Resilience also encompasses assistance to countries so that they integrate risk management into their evelopment programmes, and to target these at building the capacities of the most vulnerable people.

http://ec.europa.eu/echo/files/aid/countries/factsheets/thematic/EU_building_resilience_en.pdf


----------



## pontios (Feb 2, 2016)

Επειδή είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να μεταφέρουμε τις δύο ή και περισσότερες εγγενείς έννοιες χρησιμοποιώντας μια λέξη - ίσως το καλύτερο είναι ένας συνδυασμός - όπως, για παράδειγμα (μόνο): προσαρμοστική αντοχή/ανθεκτικότητα; αλλά αυτό θα χρειάζεται περαιτέρω εξήγηση;


----------

